# Best soda bottle



## lil digger (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guy well I'm stuck in my motel room for the night on vacation so let's see your best soda / mineral water / beer bottles !!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 10, 2012)

here's a super old Siegfried..

 too bad it's damaged


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 10, 2012)

a Mauch Chunk smooth base


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 10, 2012)

raub & eckert from Easton


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 10, 2012)

where you at Aaron ??


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2012)

Peter Archdeacon Mineral Waters Patterson* N.J.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2012)

Great sodas, guys. Here's mine, SOULT & ZERBE/ LEWISTOWN/ Pa iron pontil soda or mineral water (these guys bottled both), c. 1855-1859.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2012)

Wicked deep pontil with lots of iron


----------



## lil digger (Aug 10, 2012)

WOW! I love those excpecially this one !!


> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> a Mauch Chunk smooth base


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 10, 2012)

here


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mid 1890's blob beer from Montclair with a rooster embossed on it....


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2012)

_*COCKADOODLTASTIC!!!*_​


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Got a few up, still putting up the shelves. []

 ~Tim


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Got a few up, still putting up the shelves. []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Looking good Tim... Got to love shelves of colored sodas.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Aug 10, 2012)

Dang, miles of sodas.  I can't imagine.

 My one.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 10, 2012)

*


----------



## sandchip (Aug 10, 2012)

Returned to sender I guess.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 10, 2012)

Segars.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 10, 2012)

I reckon H.N. was the son.  A little after the pontil era.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm kind of partial to my Gardner and brown torpedo grouping.....

 Chris


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 11, 2012)

not a soda but a great blob as well, one of the 5 that i have been searching for for a long time


----------



## LC (Aug 11, 2012)

Well , here I am again with a pic from the dark ages . Its a P. Latterner Mineral Water from Cincinnati .


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a couple from St Louis!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 11, 2012)

Holy sheet, those are killers!


----------



## badkittystt (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I feel well behind in this display but in the interest of participation....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Returned to sender I guess.


 
 Jimbo, unfortunately that is the wrong address to send that back to. I'll email you the right one so you can get it off in the mail today.

 How cool is that to have all that documentation along with it?!

 Very sweet man!

 Chris-

 Since those bottles don't stand upright, it's got to be frustrating worrying about them possibly rolling off a shelf, my suggestion would be to put them in Jimbo's box he's going to mail off and and ease your mind []

 ~Tim


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Tim,

 What the heck is that singular lonely crown bottle doing on your shelves?! []

 I'd imagine that it must be pretty special for it to be grouped with much older relatives.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 11, 2012)

Good eye Stephen!

 Actually they are in no particular order at this time. I just have some of them sitting on the couple shelves I have up at the moment. I'm waiting on another shipment of shelves to come in, the ones at Home Depot where I got these all had some form of damage to them, but the few that I was able to pull out. Bad handling I suppose. Once I get the rest of the shelves put up and load them all up with bottles i'll have to take a couple shots =)

 The one you mentioned in a light yellow amber TN Coke. It's pretty crude so I kept it but once I get orginized a little better it will have a different spot than its older companions. []

 Here are some better photos of it...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-445455/mpage-1/key-knoxville/tm.htm


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)

My two favorites.


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> not a soda but a great blob as well, one of the 5 that i have been searching for for a long time


 I sold this bottle about 18 months ago...


----------



## driftwood (Aug 16, 2012)

The "style" of embossing on your bottle looks very similar to that green, no city, John Ryan that was posted by bottlekid76 back in 2011.


----------



## ChrisP1 (Aug 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  badkittystt
> 
> Well I feel well behind in this display but in the interest of participation....


 

 Very nice Kitty...where did you find this one?  I love the embossed torpedoes!  I'm trying to track down NY examples for my collection.

 ChrisP


----------



## sandchip (Aug 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> not a soda but a great blob as well, one of the 5 that i have been searching for for a long time


 
 Is this bottle the only example known?


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a bottle dug in St Louis many years ago. It is embossed COMSTOCK & STEERE ST PAUL MIN.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't know if you still had that one or not Theo. Great bottle! You should show that green paneled Hassinger & Petterson sometime [] That guys off the charts!

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 18, 2012)

Well you asked for it Tim and here it is. This is the only one I have seen in this color!


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stlouisbottles
> 
> Here is a bottle dug in St Louis many years ago. It is embossed COMSTOCK & STEERE ST PAUL MIN.


 
 HOLY COW!!! I never knew a bottle that cool could be from Minnesota!!!


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 19, 2012)

no, the company is one of the rarest in brooklyn, and there are three variants of blobs from that company, and of those three this is the rarest. Ive only ever came across 3 other examples of this bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stlouisbottles
> 
> Well you asked for it Tim and here it is. This is the only one I have seen in this color!


 
 Smokin'!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 19, 2012)

Killer Theo, thanks for showing it. I would have loved to have got to see that one in person! I never knew even existed in that color []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> no, the company is one of the rarest in brooklyn, and there are three variants of blobs from that company, and of those three this is the rarest. Ive only ever came across 3 other examples of this bottle.


 Mike I might be able to figure out who I sold mine too and you could try and contact them thru Ebay, I believe it sold for about $90 2 or 3 years ago...Jim


----------



## glass man (Aug 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Dang, miles of sodas.  I can't imagine.
> 
> My one.


 


    WOW!If I only had one I( would love for it to be this one!!!Do you know how rare it is?Only one Ihave ever seen!!COOL!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Aug 21, 2012)

Jamie, as far as I know, there are four altogether.  The story is that mine came out of the attic of a house in Alabama.  It walked into a bottle club meeting in Macon when I was about 16, and only took another 25 years to put it on the shelf.  The other three are dug examples, with one missing its top.


----------

